

Down With Social - Social is immeasurable and a waste of time.   - dyc
http://spencerfry.com/down-with-social?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+SpencerFry+(Spencer+Fry)

======
nudge
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633038>

